# Becoming a Russian Spy



## KEFE (Jan 18, 2007)

I am going to document my workouts in this thread.I am doing a workout that CowPimp gave me, and i am looking forward to it.I will try to eat as much as possible.I bought some EAS 100% whey protein from sams club today for $24, and it has 90 servings of 23 grams of protein.I will use it after i finish the GNC protein.I will never buy from GNC again.These are my goals:

Goals

Bench 155x8
Squat 195x8
Deadlift 185x8
Military press 105x8


Current stats(could be more with 100% effort)
Bench 135x8
Squat 155x8
Deadlift ????
Military press 75x8


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

Goodluck


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds good, Kefe. What's the routine look like?


----------



## KEFE (Jan 18, 2007)

Upper:
Bench
Row
Military
Chinup

Lower:
Squat
Deadlift
Walking Lunge
Hanging Leg Raise

3-4 sets of 8-10 repetitions for each. Call it a day. Perform each workout twice a week. Throw in a few sets of arm work at the end of your upper body days if you want. Done.


I am doing lower body tomorrow.


----------



## John69 (Jan 18, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Upper:
> Bench
> Row
> Military
> ...



 I couldn't help but laugh. CowPimp gave you that routine haha and you just copied and pasted everything he said.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2007)

KEFE I was checking out some of your Video's on youtube, they're pretty funny.

Wtf was that go-karting one about??   

Anyways good luck woth your program, you seem very dedicated


----------



## KEFE (Jan 19, 2007)

It was an ok workout.Didnt feel like squating....

Squats 
135x8
135x8
155x8

Deadlifts 
135x8
155x8 
165x8

I will do leg raises or some type of ab work later.


----------



## KEFE (Jan 19, 2007)

I am eating 2 hamburger patties with chese on them and 3 eggs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2007)

KEFE said:


> I am eating 2 hamburger patties with chese on them and 3 eggs.



Is that government cheese?


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 19, 2007)

Good luck with your goals KEFE!


----------



## KEFE (Jan 21, 2007)

Today was a great workout.

Bench press 
135x8
135x8
135x8

One arm Rows
60x8
60x8
60x8

Military press
85x8
85x8
85x8

Chinups(palms facing me)
3x8

Dips
3x8


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 21, 2007)

Excellent numbres and reps KEFE. Very impressive!


----------



## KEFE (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## KEFE (Jan 23, 2007)

Today was one of my best days i have had in a while.I am progressing in strength and i am eating a lot more, and i am dedicated to getting bigger and stronger.

Squats
165x6
165x6
165x8

Deadlift
165x8
165x8
165x8


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice job KEFE!


----------



## KEFE (Jan 25, 2007)

I am 5'5 and 123lbs


----------



## KEFE (Jan 26, 2007)

Today I didnt feel that great

bench 
135x8
135x8
135x8

Pulldowns facing me - did some
Pulldowns facing away-did a good bit with light wieght, and gave a good back pump.


----------



## KEFE (Jan 26, 2007)

last two days werent able to get a lot of food...I will try to get back on bulking diet tomorow.


----------



## KEFE (Jan 27, 2007)

New back pic


----------



## KEFE (Jan 27, 2007)

today i set a new record of 95lbs 8 times for 3 sets on military press


----------



## KEFE (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont know if i will continue the pattern of ten pound gains on military,squats, and deadlifts, but i will find out on the squats and deads today.hoping for 175 on squats and deadlifts.


----------



## KEFE (Jan 28, 2007)

I got 175for 8 reps 

Squats
175x8
175x8
175x8

Deadlifts 
175x8
175x8
175x8


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Good job Mr. kefe!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

KEFE is a _*BEAST!*_


----------



## KEFE (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont think i will be able to do 105 on military for 8 reps, but after the next workout i might .


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 28, 2007)

are u talkin bout seated or standing military press? nice job KEFE!


----------



## KEFE (Jan 28, 2007)

seated


----------



## KEFE (Jan 30, 2007)

135 on bench is gettomg easier.it was a good workout


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 30, 2007)

the numbers are insane to think ur only 13 man. Keep lifting you will be a monster!!!


----------



## KEFE (Feb 3, 2007)

I did 135lbsx 20 on deads, with no problem.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it a good idea for a kid his age to do compound movements? 
would it stunt his growth?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

KEFE said:


> I did 135lbsx 20 on deads, with no problem.


BTW Kefe, Good job


----------

